# Table saw blade recommendation



## dws780 (Dec 2, 2016)

Just purchased the Dewalt DWE7491RS table saw and I need some input on which blade I should go with. This is my first table saw so I'm new to this. 

Freud D1080X 10" 80-tooth ATB or Freud D1090X 90-teeth ultra fine or something else within the Freud brand. 

I have the 12" 100-teeth ultra fine on my miter saw and love it.


----------



## Cowpokey (Feb 10, 2017)

Make sure the blade you get has the correct kerf for your saw, which is 0.094" according to the user manual for that saw.

Copy and paste from the manual:
"The riving knife provided with this saw is marked as follows (Fig. 27):
OPERATION
0.087" (2.2 mm) THICK RIVING KNIFE. ONLY USE FOR 10" (254 mm) Ø BLADE WITH 0.094" (2.4 mm) MIN. KERF WIDTH AND 0.067" (1.75 mm) MAX. BODY THICKNESS."


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Those blades are for crosscutting ....*

Any thing with 60 or more teeth is best for crosscutting. For ripping and general purpose I recommmend a 50 tooth or less. I used a 40 tooth Diablo for several years before I tried the 50 tooth, which leaves a better surface and will still rip OK. I also use a 24 tooth exclusively for ripping thicker stock, 2" or greater. Any Diablo blade will give you pretty darn good results IF the tooth count matches the job.


----------



## Larry42 (Jan 10, 2014)

A good general purpose TS blade is a combination ATB with raker. The fine 100 tooth ATB blades are good for cross cuts but don't work for ripping. Few people are willing to spend the time to switch out blades to go from rip to cross cut. So the combination blade works fairly well for both, but is a compromise. Low powered saws do better with fewer teeth in the work and a somewhat slower feed.


----------



## dws780 (Dec 2, 2016)

Cowpokey said:


> Make sure the blade you get has the correct kerf for your saw, which is 0.094" according to the user manual for that saw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...













Will this work?


----------



## dws780 (Dec 2, 2016)

Larry Schweitzer said:


> A good general purpose TS blade is a combination ATB with raker. The fine 100 tooth ATB blades are good for cross cuts but don't work for ripping. Few people are willing to spend the time to switch out blades to go from rip to cross cut. So the combination blade works fairly well for both, but is a compromise. Low powered saws do better with fewer teeth in the work and a somewhat slower feed.




I guess I have two options go with ATB 40-50teeth for general purpose or switching the blade when ripping using Dewalt 24T that comes with the saw and then put in 90T ultra fine? It looks like some Freud are made in China, the one on my miter saw is made in Italy


----------



## WorkBenchInk (Mar 20, 2017)

I have the previous version of this Dewalt saw, bought it about 4 or 5 years ago and has worked well for me. Still have it but use my Laguna Fusion for most work.
Anyway, as far as blades are concerned I've been very happy with the inexpensive Irwin Marples blades that I pick up from Lowe's. The 50T runs about $40 and is a good all around blade.


----------



## Cowpokey (Feb 10, 2017)

dws780 said:


> Will this work?


It doesn't list the kerf other than to say "ultra thin kerf", that alone though makes me think NO. 

Your saw has a minimum kerf just a tick narrower than what is considered "standard kerf"* You need to find a blade that has the exact kerf in the specs and also matches what the manufacturer calls for.

*From my understanding.


----------



## Cowpokey (Feb 10, 2017)

Lots to read here, but should answer most questions:

http://lumberjocks.com/knotscott/blog/12395


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Unless I'm mistaken ....*

Ok, regarding kerf width and riving knives, it would be completely insane for Dewalt, a well regarded company, to put out a "portable" saw that will not accept a thin kerf blade. I read as many reviews and specs as I dared and couldn't find an answer to that specific issue. I did not read "most asked questions" for the reason I stated above.
I think we can assume it will accept thin kerf blades, but I could be mistaken. :|

https://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DWE74...8&reviewerType=avp_only_reviews&sortBy=recent

https://www.amazon.com/ask/questions/asin/B00F2CGXGG/3/ref=ask_ql_psf_ql_hza?isAnswered=true


----------



## Cowpokey (Feb 10, 2017)

woodnthings said:


> Ok, regarding kerf width and riving knives, it would be completely insane for Dewalt, a well regarded company, to put out a "portable" saw that will not accept a thin kerf blade. I read as many reviews and specs as I dared and couldn't find an answer to that specific issue.


I've been trying to figure it out too. The manual for this saw says "Minimum of .094 inch kerf"; that makes it a thin kerf saw.

Thin kerf is 3/32" (.09375"), and full kerf is 1/8" (.125"), from what I understand. 

What I don't understand is the specific blade the OP posted, the specifications don't list actual kerf, it just has a description of "ultra thin kerf", which I have not found a definition for.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*From Amazon's product description ....*



Cowpokey said:


> I've been trying to figure it out too. The manual for this saw says "Minimum of .094 inch kerf"; that makes it a thin kerf saw.
> 
> Thin kerf is 3/32" (.09375"), and full kerf is 1/8" (.125"), from what I understand.
> 
> What I don't understand is the specific blade the OP posted, the specifications don't list actual kerf, it just has a description of "ultra thin kerf", which I have not found a definition for.


https://www.amazon.com/D1040X-Diabl...1&keywords=freud+diablo+d1040x#productDetails

This is copied and pasted from the Diablo D1040X product description:
*Produces Smooth, Quiet Cuts with Laser-Cut Kerf*
The Freud D1040X's clean-cutting design means that you can enjoy the comfort of smooth performance. The thin 0.98-inch kerf between the blade's 40 ATB (alternate-top bevel) teeth is laser cut to provide ease of feed, so you have more control over the blade's position. This helps maximize both the accuracy of the cut and the efficiency of your work, so you enjoy a job well done and the ability to complete more tasks in less time.











Diameter10"Machine UseMiter Saw, Table SawApplicationGeneral Purpose
Teeth40 ATB 
(Alternate-Top Bevel)
Arbor5/8" 
Kerf.098" 
Hook Angle15


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I have the DWE7480. The information on the riving knife is the same as posted above.



> 0.087" (2.2 mm) THICK RIVING KNIFE. ONLY USE FOR 10" (254 mm) Ø BLADE WITH 0.094" (2.4 mm) MIN. KERF WIDTH AND 0.067" (1.75 mm) MAX. BODY THICKNESS."


I measured my Marples 50T blade. It is 3/32 in or 2.38mm.

Saying that, I removed the riving knife and use the Marples blade without one. Otherwise, the kerf the blade makes will be too narrow and jam at the knife.

And... I haven't been able to find a thin kerf knife for this saw.
Hope this helps.


----------



## dws780 (Dec 2, 2016)

I ended up getting the 90T Diablo blade. Thanks for everyone's input 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*sorry to hear that ...*



dws780 said:


> I ended up getting the 90T Diablo blade. Thanks for everyone's input
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That blade will be almost useless in a table saw, except for crosscutting small sections. A tablesaw's primary function is ripping and they all come with a rip fence. It's the only tool that rips best, a miter saw won't rip at all. You should have got a 40 or 50 tooth general purpose blade which will do almost 90% of what you need.
Now that's just my opinion based on 50 years of using a table saw and having a blade collection of about 30 saw blades..... :wink2:


----------



## dws780 (Dec 2, 2016)

woodnthings said:


> That blade will be almost useless in a table saw, except for crosscutting small sections. A tablesaw's primary function is ripping and they all come with a rip fence. It's the only tool that rips best, a miter saw won't rip at all. You should have got a 40 or 50 tooth general purpose blade which will do almost 90% of what you need.
> Now that's just my opinion based on 50 years of using a table saw and having a blade collection of about 30 saw blades..... :wink2:




Should I get this one instead?









Let see if I am able to exchange the blade before it gets ship out.


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

Yes, get a 40T or 50T blade that you can rip and crosscut with. The Irwin Marples are still made in Italy, and are excellent value. The Freud Diablo could be made in Italy or China, which is a new and unfortunate development.


----------



## dws780 (Dec 2, 2016)

Got my 50T Diablo blade installed. Made in Italy  
Cut and rip like butter and it's more quieter compare to the Dewalt 24T. 









Anyone use these on their sled ?


----------



## VirTERM (Nov 15, 2017)

dws780 said:


> Got my 50T Diablo blade installed. Made in Italy
> Cut and rip like butter and it's more quieter compare to the Dewalt 24T.
> 
> View attachment 290370
> ...


did you manage to keep your stock riving knife? I am still confused by that...


----------



## VirTERM (Nov 15, 2017)

MT Stringer said:


> I have the DWE7480. The information on the riving knife is the same as posted above.
> 
> I measured my Marples 50T blade. It is 3/32 in or 2.38mm.
> 
> ...


The kerf is 0.098 on this blade, did you really have to remove the riving knife? I have the same saw...


----------



## dws780 (Dec 2, 2016)

VirTERM said:


> did you manage to keep your stock riving knife? I am still confused by that...




Yes I have no problem keeping the stock riving knife


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Like Woodnthings says above, I recommend a 40 tooth combination blade for your table saw. 
Saw blades are like many other things in life where many opinions are made. 
Some swear by Ford while others will swear by Chevy. Of course there’s Dodge and Honda. Ha. 
The expensive blades from Forrest are great. They’re heavy blades and can be resharpened many times. 
A new inexpensive 40 tooth combination blade from Harbor Freight also cuts great. It’s considered a disposable blade. Use it until it’s dull and toss it. 
In between are literally hundreds of choices. Most blades are made by one of a few major blade manufacturers and private labeled with all sorts of names including Hitachi and Delta. 
Most Blades are mass produced in places like China and India regardless of the brand. There are still a few private companies making premium blades like Forrest but you should not assume that a higher price equates to higher quality. Even the cheapest blades are now practically all carbide tipped which assures you of a better quality blade than was available to us only 50 years ago when most everything was still high speed steel.


----------

